# Booking ferry from france



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi, what is the best and cheapest way to book a ferry from France ( with a dog) as we do not have a specific time of return so can not book a return ticket.

Thanks 
John


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Recently booked a return trip for early October Dunkirque/ Dover via DFDS. 

Based on times that suite us it worked out at 82€ return.


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

On the internet when you know your return date.

Make sure you book France to UK as default setting is UK to France.

Know at least 2 people who have made this error.


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi John
DFDS Dover-Dunkirk is usually cheapest. Try to book your return via their website as we've always found it's more expensive if you turn up at the port and book.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

We're doing the same, already booked a single outbound for next week and we plan to book a single return about a week to a fortnight before we come back by shopping around online.

Pete


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Same day booking at Dunkerque is more expensive but earlier this year I just pitched up late one night and booked a crossing "the next day" - even though it was the 02h01 crossing. - and got a good "next day" price.

Not sure exactly what their policy is but it worked for me.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We always book a single and when we decide we want to go home arrive at the ferry terminal and book the first ferry the next day, anytime after midnight

Dfds may be cheaper but their charge for dogs is much higher than P&O

Our last return from Dunkirk cost us about 58E for us and 40E for the dog standard charge

P&O charged 15E for the dog and I don't think it was any more expensive than Dfds for us

Worth checking out  

Aldra


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

booked the outward trip just now £49 sail out this Wednesday

after all our stress this is one break we need.

even doctor agrees its a good idea

cheers for the help

John


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

John

Have a great trip and forget all your worries for a while

Aldra


----------



## danemc (Dec 24, 2011)

P and O often work out the cheapest for us as we have two dogs. Watch out for large France-England costs for dogs with some companies. Also when booking on line some companies do not add the cost of the dogs until the very last minute even though you have put in the dogs at the start of the process.


----------



## pilkingbeck (Jun 7, 2011)

Currently P and O seem to charge £15 per dog in both directions, but DFDS £30 for France - England only 

So last time we went out it was DFDS out and P and O back..


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We always book online a few days before we know when we want to return. Just pop into a McDonalds and use the free wifi, all you need is a note of the ref number, no need to print anything.
Prices jump up if you try and do it same same and sometimes in the 24 hours before, so 48 hours prior always seems to be the best I have found. Shop around as there are now 3 companies Calais - Dover..
P&O, DFDS and My ferry (old seafrance).

Good point about the default crossing.!!! Make sure you select CALAIS to DOVER... :wink:


----------

